# How do you visit the forum?



## jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

As part of another discussion over here a discussion started on the visibility of important topics. Specifically, the issue came up of how to best make fundraisers more visible.

I can plaster notices all over the place, but that creates a lot of work for me and it will definitely annoy some people who arrive at the forum in certain ways. So, to most effectively decide how to improve the visibility of important topics, I want to discuss it with you.

(1) how do you arrive at the site?
(2) what is the best way to get your attention?

*How do you get here?* 
Go to the front page? http://www.penturners.org/ ***
Have a bookmark on your desktop to Active Topics?
Go to the forum home page? http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php
Read the RSS feed only?
Some other way?

*What would best get your attention?*
A notice box on just the front page? ***
A notice box across the top of every page?
A side column on every forum page?
Something else?

*** = What I would prefer :good:

Please let's discuss - THANKS!


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2008)

A notice box on just the front page? ***
That is the first place I for one look.
I have the site as an icon on my desk top


----------



## marcruby (Sep 16, 2008)

I come in throught the front page and, after a glance, shift to active topics.  A link on the front page would be sufficient for me.


----------



## Modelmaker (Sep 16, 2008)

come in through the front page ant view active topics. A notice on the front page is just fine with me


----------



## rherrell (Sep 16, 2008)

I open up to the front page and take it from there. A notice on the front page would do it for me.:wink:


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

I come in through the front door. 
And I just found the "new Posts" button so I've been going there.


----------



## turned_for_good (Sep 16, 2008)

I use this link that I made in my favorites:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/search.php?do=getnew


----------



## edman2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I come in through the forum home page but always check the front page when I am on the site so a notice on the front page would work for the way I use the site.  I am assuming that with the new organization, fund raisers will have to be "approved" before one is started. I see that as less permission and more coordination so we don't wind up with 2-3 running at the same time. Good work guys.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 16, 2008)

I come in the front door too, then go to active topics or new posts!


----------



## DocStram (Sep 16, 2008)

I was a Caesarean birth.  I never use the door.  I always come in thru the Main Forum Index .....  http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php.  So, I guess a notice at the top of the Main Forum Page Index would work for me.  But, I could get in the habit of starting at the home page.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 16, 2008)

front door...headline works for me!


----------



## VisExp (Sep 16, 2008)

I come in through the front page, scan it and then move to "New Posts".  A notice on the front page would work for me.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 16, 2008)

I check out the front page quickly, and then move to the 'new postings'....

I really, really preferred the old way of listing new topics by FORUM, rather than just showing ALL new topics...

That way, if I only wanted to view classifieds, I could...or if I wanted to view only Casual conversation, I could do that too...now it seems that every page is inundated with posts about creating new groups in new places - tough to find the stuff I'm looking for!  

Andrew


----------



## Daniel (Sep 16, 2008)

I always get here through the home page. But prefer that notices be at the top of every page. I do not often pay a lot of attention to the home page because that is not where I am going. I am on my way to the forums and that is where I will begin to look around and notice additions. I like how you have the pens for service member stuff. it is important and easy to find but not annoying.


----------



## hebertjo (Sep 16, 2008)

I hit the front page first, glance around for anything new and then click the "New Posts" link or go directly to the various forums I want to look at.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/


----------



## gketell (Sep 16, 2008)

I read the RSS feed and then when something interesting peaks my interest I will go to the front page and click "active topics: new" and start reading from there.  

I wish the RSS would take me to newest post rather than first post.  But that is another issue.  ;-)

GK


----------



## Scott (Sep 16, 2008)

I came in through the bathroom window . . . uh . . . no, I guess that was somebody else!

My bookmark is to the home page.  I look around a bit, then go to the listing of all forums, and from there I choose the ones I wish to visit.  A box at the top of the main page would probably get my attention.

Scott.


----------



## drayman (Sep 16, 2008)

i too use the front door,(home page):biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 16, 2008)

We come through the front door always careful to wipe our feet.

From there we go a couple different ways but always through the front, unlike Cav who has to use the servants entrance.  :laugh:

Mike


----------



## markgum (Sep 16, 2008)

it's the front page for me also. Have it in my favorite's list.  A 'flashy' box on the front page would get my attention.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Sep 16, 2008)

I usually go to the home page, check out the featured photo, then go to "active topics".


----------



## fritz64 (Sep 16, 2008)

a notice on the front page would do it for me


----------



## wolftat (Sep 16, 2008)

I come in through whatever page was last open, then I check the main forums.


----------



## hehndc (Sep 16, 2008)

I come in throught the front page and, shift to active topics. A link on the front page would be 'enuf for me.

Steve


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 16, 2008)

The "forum home page" is completely new to me.

Come in through Penturners.org (usually screen is minimized and I see only the photo with a little around it - mazimize) and immediately hit "active topics" last day.

I am here 4 to 10 times a day and yet, topics disappear from the "active" list - or go a couple pages deep, then "out of mind".


----------



## theturningcircle (Sep 16, 2008)

Always open at Home Page.
Ian


----------



## thewishman (Sep 16, 2008)

Used to be through the home page. After the switch it is though the forum page. Just switched back to the home page.


----------



## MarkHix (Sep 16, 2008)

Forum page but go the home page most of the time.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 16, 2008)

I too come thru the front page.....Spend some time there just scopeing it out then go to the forums, I do that by what ever strikes me at the time. In short front page would catch me.


----------



## SamThePenMan (Sep 16, 2008)

I normally get here by going to www.penturners.org, then I check the new posts. I sort of like the collapsible box setup on the main page.


----------



## JimB (Sep 16, 2008)

Home page then New Posts for me.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Sep 16, 2008)

I com into the site by going to http://www.penturners.org/ and then clicking on the new posts link.

As far a suggestion, can you make a post 'stick' to the new posts list?  The moderator would have to remove it after a certain amount of time, and it could get realy (REALLY) annoying if it were overused, but it could be effective for those of use who use that link.

(I'm replying without reading all the replies, so I apologize if 4,278 people have already suggested this or something similar).


----------



## jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful information!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 16, 2008)

I was a Caesarean birth. I never use the door. I always come in thru the Main Forum Index ..... http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php. So, I guess a notice at the top of the Main Forum Page Index would work for me. But, I could get in the habit of starting at the home page.
__________________
Al
Sometimes when I'm turning, I wonder, "Why is that pen blank growing bigger?" . . . . and then it hits me. 

Macon, Georgia

Sorry Al, (DocStram) I was not a Caesarean, and I have always come in through the forum entrance.  That is the way I entered when we had the old software and never changed it.  To differentiate myself from the Dawgs and the Hedges, this LSU!! fan will now enter through the home page.  BTW, I hear the Georgia team is promised a spot in the SEC Championship Game--------------------------Selling Popcorn!!!!!:tongue::biggrin:







MLKWoodWorking said:


> We come through the front door always careful to wipe our feet.
> 
> From there we go a couple different ways but always through the front, unlike Cav who has to use the servants entrance.  :laugh:
> 
> Mike



Mike, Mike, I have tried to improve your command of the English language!!!  Actually, I use the savant entrance!


----------



## woodman928 (Sep 16, 2008)

I used to come form the RSS feed but I haven't been able to get it set up since the change over so have not been in here much.
Jay


----------



## LEAP (Sep 16, 2008)

I start at the forum page but visit the home page at least a couple times a week to see the featured photo.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a bookmark direct to the community forums.. rarely go to front page.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Sep 16, 2008)

A notice box across the top of every page?

I have a bookmark on Casual Conversation and on Show off your pens.

That works good for me.


----------



## woodtreker (Sep 16, 2008)

I really like the front page and then I go where I want as needed...


----------



## arjudy (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm with you Jeff. Simple is the best way. I normally come in on the front page and would like new info placed there.


----------



## tbird (Sep 17, 2008)

I also use the front page then go through the forums.

Marcia


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 17, 2008)

Front page here , I think that would be the best place too .


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 17, 2008)

I never close down the site so I am always on the forum page but it has been so long since I had to relog, I think I come in thru the home page.  Whichever works is fine.  I tend to read every single post and reply so don't seem to miss much.


----------



## Monty (Sep 17, 2008)

I come in through the forum home page http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php
then Quick links and Today's Posts.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 17, 2008)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I never close down the site so I am always on the forum page but it has been so long since I had to relog, I think I come in thru the home page. Whichever works is fine. I tend to read every single post and reply so don't seem to miss much.


 
Please don't take this personally, but how many hours a day do you SPEND here??? I thought I was bad and I probably read less than a quarter of what is written!!!


----------



## Mikey (Sep 17, 2008)

I hit the front page and click on the little forums button in the toolbar and navigate to whatever i want. I would think the stuff in one place on the entrance page would be good as well as a single place in the interior so people can see from the forums as well.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol, Ed, I have to work sometime.  Other then that I'm here.


----------



## ronhampton (Sep 21, 2008)

home page for me,ron.


----------



## Boomer (Sep 23, 2008)

Jeff
Would it be to much trouble to just do an email blast to let everyone know about things like fundraising etc.


----------



## Fred (Sep 23, 2008)

Like many of the other members I believe a great big notice on the Front Page would get my attention. Then I usually go to New Posts and start reading.


----------

